# Detective Michael Starrett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Michael Starrett*
Jacksboro Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Friday, January 30, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 54

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 1/23/2015

*Weapon:* Not available

*Suspect:* Cited

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Mike Starrett succumbed to injuries sustained one week earlier when he was involved in a head-on crash while responding to a fatal accident in which a father and young son were killed.

Other vehicles were yielding to Detective Starrett's vehicle when it was struck by the pickup truck on Highway 116 at Little Cove Creek Road. Detective Starrett was transported to UT Medical Center where he underwent several surgeries before passing away seven days later.

The driver of the truck that struck his vehicle was charged with failure to maintain control and failure to exercise due care.

Detective Starrett had served with the Jacksboro Police Department for 16 years. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Danny Chapman
Jacksboro Police Department
585 Main Street
Jacksboro, TN 37757

Phone: (423) 562-9312

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22359-detective-michael-starrett#ixzz3QOgUTxot


----------

